# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Χανίων και της Σούδας [Historic photos of Chania and Suda]

## Nicholas Peppas

This is a wonderful and rare postcard of *Chania* of 1906. I discovered it in 1994 in an obscure store in Akihabara (Tokyo).

Chania 1906.jpg

Three nice photographs of _Chania_ from 1955

Chania 1955a.jpg
Chania 1955b.jpg
Chania 1955c.jpg

This one is post-1960 but I do not know the date

Chania.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A majestic picture/postcard of Chania in 1906!
Chania 1906.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Τι να πούμε?!?!? Μας έχεις καταπλήξει!!! Δεν υπάρχει γωνιά της Ελλάδας που να μη μας έχεις ταξιδέψει στο παρελθόν της!!! Καταπληκτικές και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τι να πούμε?!?!? Μας έχεις καταπλήξει!!! Δεν υπάρχει γωνιά της Ελλάδας που να μη μας έχεις ταξιδέψει στο παρελθόν της!!! Καταπληκτικές και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες!!!


_Se eyxaristw poly file mou_

I must admit that last night I discarded of a few scans thinking... "I have overloaded them and nobody cares"... Well, since I am clearly wrong, I went to my desktop _trash_ and retrieved those I had discarded. Here they are with dedication to your kindness, Trakman... Kali Ka0ara Deutera... 

First a very unusual photo and postcard by the _Horofilaki_ of Chania, probably from teh very early days after _enosis_, maybe 1910? Now, I do not understand why teh card is in Italian...
Chania 1910.jpg

And then a very rare Alikiotis card showing the Fishmarket of Chania in 1912

Chania 1912.jpg

Also you may want to check Part 4 of this article http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=46905&page=5 to read about the ships going to Chania, Georgioupolis (!) and other places in 1908!

Finally, a photo of *Hora Sfakion* fron 1960, taken for the _Encyclopedia of Greece_ of L. Kouvaris (Spyropouloi & Koumandareas Publishers, Athens, 1964) and another more recent (1988) of exactly the same spot! Compare and enjoy!

Sfakia.jpgSfakia2.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Chania in 1994. Impressive!

Chania.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Chania in 1994. Impressive!
> 
> Chania.jpg



Θα συμφωνήσω!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Chania in 1994. Impressive!
> 
> Chania.jpg


Mπραβο Nicholas πολυ ομορφη φωτο απο τα πανεμορφα Χανια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice old photo/postcard of the inner harbor of *Chania*, Judging from the Ford car, it must be post-1919

Chania.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Φανταστική!!!!!!!

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Η είσοδος του λιμανιού των Χανίων το 1949, από τη συλλογή του Περικλή Παπαχατζιδάκη.
Αναγνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο από τα πλοία? 

ΧΑΝΙΑ  1949.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Προπολεμική είναι, της δεκαετίας του 30.
Δεξιά είναι το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ. Αριστερά κάποιο ιταλικό επιβατηγό.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Το λάθος πάντως στη χρονολογία, προέρχεται από την πηγή

----------


## Mariosfr

Υπέροχες παιδιά! Τις έψαχνα για την συλλογή μου !

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Ο δρόμος του λιμανιού των Χανίων κατά την περίοδο της Γερμανικής κατοχής,  με τη σβάστικα να κυματίζει σε κεντρικό κτίριο. 
  (Γ. Παναγιωτάκης - Ντοκουμέντα από τη μάχη και την αντίσταση της Κρήτης)

Χανιά.jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Το λιμάνι της Σούδας κατά την περίοδο του μεσοπολέμου.

DSC02494.JPG

----------


## renetoes

Τον Απρίλιο του 2002, στο βάθος του κόλπου της Σούδας "παροπλίστηκαν" για αρκετό καιρό τα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ και ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, ας τα δούμε μαζί με το εκτελόν δρομολόγιο πλοίο ΜΑΡΙΝΟ του Στ. Βουράκη.



img114.jpgimg115.jpgimg116.jpg

Την Κυριακή των εκλογών, Απρίλιος του 2000.

img119.jpg

Το πρωινό που ο αείμνηστος καπετάν Σήφης Αθητάκης έφερε από την Ιαπωνία για πρώτη φορά στη Σούδα το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ (του αείμνηστου Σήφη Βαρδινογιάννη επιβαίνοντος...).

Το υποδέχθηκαν πανηγυρικά στη Σούδα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ με τον πλοίαρχό του Γιώργο Δουρουντουδάκη και ο Μπάμπης Σαλβαράκης.

img120.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε και πραγματικα σπανιες καθως εκεινες τις εποχες δεν υπηρχαν πολλοι που ασχολουνταν με το αντικειμενο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tοτε που η ΑΝΕΚ ηταν η Ελληνικη Κρητικη εταιρεια πριν γινει και αυτη οπως οι αλλες παρακλαδι του τραπεζικου συστηματος

----------


## renetoes

> Tοτε που η ΑΝΕΚ ηταν η Ελληνικη Κρητικη εταιρεια πριν γινει και αυτη οπως οι αλλες παρακλαδι του τραπεζικου συστηματος


Ποιός θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί το αντίθετο? Έτσι είναι, όπως τα λες...

----------


## Ellinis

Το μικρό μότορσιπ ΑΦΟΒΟΣ μισοβυθισμένο δίπλα στο φανάρι στα Χανιά. 
afovos 1962x2.jpg afovos hania.jpg
Πηγή

Το σκάφος ήταν από τα πρώτα σιδηρά πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν μεταπολεμικά στη χώρα μας, μιας και ολοκληρώθηκε το 1945 στο Πέραμα με ναυπηγό τον Χρήστο Μεσσήνη, γνωστό για τις όμορφες μετασκευές και ναυπηγήσεις επιβατηγών στις επόμενες δεκαετίες.

Το ΑΦΟΒΟΣ ήταν 192 κοχ., με διαστάσεις 33,35 Χ 6,18 Χ 2,7 μέτρα και το κινούσε 1 πετρελαιομηχανή Σκόντα 100 ιππων.

Το ατύχημα στα Χανιά έγινε στις 9 Μαρτιου του 1962 και σύντομα ανελκυστηκε και επισκευάστηκε. Και η σχετική είδηση:
Untitled.jpg

Το 1971 μετονομάστηκε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ και το 1988 μετονηλογηθηκε στο Βολο (α/α 47) απ 'οπου διεγράφηκε το 1997 αφού πουλήθηκε σε Αλβανό υπήκοο. Mετονομάστηκε ΕΜΜΑΝΟUIL αλλά στις ηλεκτρονικές βάσεις που είναι καταχωρημένο με IMO *5003978* αναφέρεται "decommissioned or lost".

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Ο *''¶φοβος''* στην είσοδο του λιμανιού των Χανίων 

ασ.png

----------


## tzilivak

28161765_1625046080884366_5173691167832411450_o.jpg45542357_2189709681279421_7143586406403670016_o.jpg45698881_2189709807946075_5752119596383469568_o.jpg45725982_2189709841279405_2353348835020898304_o.jpgβ28.jpg


Μας λέει ο κύριος Μιχάλης Ανδριανάκης,τεως προϊσταμενος της Αρχαιολογιας Χανιων: "ΟΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΜΑΡΑΓΚΟΙ..... Τους βλέπαμε κάθε πρωϊ μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1980 έξω από τα Γραφεία της Εφορείας Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων να δουλεύουν όλη μέρα, φτιάχνοντας σκαριά. Σχεδόν μάθαμε την τέχνη. Ο Θοδωρής Καραζεπούνης (μακαρίτης πια), ένας πανέξυπνος και πολύ ικανός άνθρωπος με χιούμορ ακόμη και στα δύσκολα και ο αδελφός του ο Χαραλάμπης. Ο πρώτος το μυαλό, ο δεύτερος τα χέρια. Και δε μπορούσες να καταλάβεις τις ανακατωμένες γραμμές, που σχεδίαζε πάνω σε μεγάλα στρατσόχαρτα, που ήταν το "αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο" όλης της κατασκευής. Μόνο αυτός καταλάβαινε. Τον θυμάμαι όταν έβαζε το τελευταίο ξύλο στο πέτσωμα, να μαζεύεται γύρω η μαρίδα του λιμανιού και να παρακολουθεί το "μαιτρ" επί τω έργω. Κι αυτός σοβαρός και αμίλητος, έπαιρνε με το μάτι τα μέτρα-το τελευταίο ξύλο ήταν πάντα πολύ παράγωνο-το έκοβε και ερχόταν έξω με ύφος. Το τοποθετούσε ακριβώς στη θέση του, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να το επεξεργαστεί για δεύτερη φορά. Και τότε ξέσπαγαν από γύρω-γύρω τα χειροκροτήματα και τα ζήτω. Κι αυτός να κάνει πως δεν ακούει. Τότε στη δεκαετία του 1980, εκτιμώντας τη σημασία της δουλειάς του, τον βοηθήσαμε να μεταστεγαστεί στα τρία τελευταία νεώρια του Moro,που μέχρι τότε στέγαζαν δράσεις του Στρατού. Εκεί για πολλά χρόνια συνέχισε με τον αδελφό του και διάφορους εθελοντές να φτιάχνει αυτά τα ωραία και σίγουρα ξύλινα σκαριά."

----------


## tzilivak

Το 1865 στο λιμάνι των Χανίων θα ξεκινήσει ο Παναγιώτης Παριωτάκης το ναυπηγοξυλουργικό του έργο. Έπειτα από κάποια χρόνια το επάγγελμα-τέχνη θα συνεχίσει ο γιος του Κωνσταντίνος.Σταθμός στην σταδιοδρομία του ήταν η ναυπήγηση ενός σκάφους μήκους 30 μέτρων,αξιοσημείωτο μήκος για τα δεδομένα και τις δυνατότητες της εποχής,που θα καθελκυστεί το 1924.Πλοιοκτήτης ήταν ο κρασέμπορας Γιατρουδάκης και με το πλοίο θα μετέφερε κρασί σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας.Ως το 1933 το καρνάγιο ήταν πρόχειρο μπροστά από το σημερινό Παλιο Τελωνείο,μετά από την χρονολογία αυτή μεταφέρεται στο χώρο που ξέρουμε όλοι δίπλα στον Φάρο...Στην Κατοχή οι γερμανοί επίταξαν το καρνάγιο και τους εργαζόμενους ενώ το 1950 τα ινία αναλαμβάνουν οι γιοι Κυριάκος και Γιώργος...Η λειτουργία του συνεχίζεται αμείωτη μεχρι το 1993 με την συνταξιοδότηση του κυρίου Γιώργου Παριωτάκη...Πηγη:Χανιώτικα Νέα,2003,συνέντευξη στην Μ.Α.Δρακάκη...

66834676_10217032340393731_2440453361649057792_n.jpgΚωνσταντίνος Παριωτάκης καραβομαραγκός στο επάγγελμα, στη μέση ο πλοιοκτήτης και καπετάνιος του .jpg67613076_2546188775417610_1677758111516983296_n.jpgΑλιευτικό σκάφος υπό κατασκευή από τον Κωνσταντίνο Παριωτάκη το 1935..jpgκαρνάγιο Παριωτάκη στον λιμενοβραχίονα το 1943 όταν ήταν επιταγμένο από τους.jpg

----------


## tzilivak

1949 στο Λιμανι των Χανιων ,το ξερω ότι δεν ειναι το Μοσχανθη μα δεν ξερω που να βαλω την απορια μου!!!

325.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το ΜΑΡΗ, μετέπειτα ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ

----------


## tzilivak

> Είναι το ΜΑΡΗ, μετέπειτα ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ


Ευχαριστωωωωω!!!να το σβησω απο εδω να το βαλω στου "Κωστακη";;;

----------

